# Amd a10 apu??



## cacklebolt (Nov 16, 2012)

Where do i find an AMD A10 APU for desktop???cant find it anywhere online...where do i find it??


----------



## rock2702 (Nov 16, 2012)

Will come to India next month.


----------



## cacklebolt (Nov 17, 2012)

had heard it is already here..


----------



## sumonpathak (Nov 17, 2012)

no it aint....hoping a next month release


----------



## a-raam (Dec 11, 2012)

I have good news!!
AMD A10-5800K: Flipkart.com


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 11, 2012)

a-raam said:


> I have good news!!
> AMD A10-5800K: Flipkart.com



Yeah. Great pricing by them. Cheaper than most places now


----------



## cacklebolt (Dec 15, 2012)

but the mobos need to be cheap particularly a85 ones.
i wouldn't pair an A10 with anything less than A85
and as far as i have heard, A85 mobos should cost atleast 4.5k 
BTW did anyone notice this ???

Just glanced at A85 mobo prices.. all are north of 7-8k


----------



## ico (Dec 15, 2012)

There are a couple of A85 boards around 5.5-6.0K.


----------



## cacklebolt (Dec 16, 2012)

ico said:


> There are a couple of A85 boards around 5.5-6.0K.



WHERE


----------



## topgear (Dec 17, 2012)

here you go :
F2A85-M-LE


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 17, 2012)

Available in some places @8-8.5K


----------



## TheLetterD (Dec 17, 2012)

The ASRock FM2A75M-DGS, an A75 FM2 motherboard sells for only 55$ in the USA, so expect it to sell at roughly 3.5K in India WHEN it arrives.
When that WHEN is, I really dont know. AFAIK ASRock is a bit slow in India. Their motherboards are pretty good. Decent build quality in the ones above 5K, not sure about entry level ones though. The only downside of this Motherboard is that it doesnt have HDMI so not good for HTPCs.


----------

